# Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber 'endlich' da:
Thema Kontrolle & Bußgelder für das Dorsch-Baglimit:
http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten/...ime=1524730121

Man beachte den unten stehenden Absatz:

_"Die *EU erwägt, auch für* *Meerforellen und Lachse* *Tagesfangquoten * einzuführen.

In der *Kieler Jamaika-Koalition* ist noch umstritten, ob bei  der Reform des Fischereirechts auch die Möglichkeit geschaffen wird,  *bei Bedarf Quoten für Fische in Binnengewässern wie etwa Hecht oder  Zander* einzuführen"

_Nun sind Fangquoten/Limits für uns prinzipiell nichts Neues,
'3 Edelfischa am Tag, 
max. 1 Hecht entnehmen erlaubt,...'
irgendsowas hat jeder in seinem Erlaubnisschein stehen.

Diese werden aber vom Bewirtschafter (meist Verein) festgelegt, nicht vom Gesetzgeber!

Wird das die neue Nummer, Angeln so weit wie möglich zu kastrieren?


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Nur mal so am Rande,
die reden da von absolut nicht gefährdeten, sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischarten!


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ich finde es nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil.
Das hat nichts mit kastrieren zu tun, es gibt in der Politik  Menschen die machen sich halt Gedanken darüber.
Da bekommt man auch mit das der Fischbestant ständig abnimmt.
Und wenn mir danach ist Fisch zu essen sollte es doch reichen wenn ich täglich nur eine bestimmte Menge entnehmen darf.


----------



## racoon (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Sehe ich ähnlich und kann immer wieder nur auf 'mein' Hauptgewässer verweisen: Den Rhein in Hessen. KEINERLEI Entnahmebeschränkungen (außer Schonzeit-/ maß), alles außerhalb darf geknüppelt werden. Es gibt ja auch keinen Bewirtschafter im eigentlichen Sinne. Und das trifft nicht nur auch Fischarten mit (ehemals) stabilem Bestand zu (z.B. Zander, Hecht), sondern auch auf stark gefährdete Arten wie z.B. den Aal.


----------



## Helle_1 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil.
> Das hat nichts mit kastrieren zu tun, es gibt in der Politik Menschen die machen sich halt Gedanken darüber.
> Da bekommt man auch mit das der Fischbestant ständig abnimmt.
> Und wenn mir danach ist Fisch zu essen sollte es doch reichen wenn ich täglich nur eine bestimmte Menge entnehmen darf.



[Mod: Bitte ohne Mutmaßungen diskutieren - danke!]


----------



## gründler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Wir müssen trennen zwischen Privatbesitz und öffentlich/Staatlich/Land...etc.

Wenn Verein A nen See kauft oder besitzt und kriegt da vorgeschrieben was er fangen darf nennt man das auch "Enteignung".

|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Alle die, die das hier gerade gut finden, sollten mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.

 @ Der_Barschangler, wir sind hier nicht in Holland, C&R mit Vorsatz (erreichtes Baglimit) sehen einige als ahndungswürdig. 

 In einigen Bundesländer besteht sogar ein "Abknüppelgebot" und gemäß einiger verklärter Gestalten darf man in Deutschland nur angeln zum Nahrungserwerb.

 Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, auch ich nehme noch lange nicht jeden Fisch mit, war 2017 gerade mal 2 Zander. Anders als in anderen Bundesländer darf man in NRW *noch* selber entscheiden ob der Fisch verwertbar ist.


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Eh ich mich aufrege oder auch nicht: Es gibt doch nahezu an jedem Gewässer für fast jede interessante Art ein Limit...an der Havel beispielsweise 1 Hecht, Zander, Rapfen überm Maß pro Tag...was ändert sich denn damit?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ich glaube der Rahmen wird eher gesetzt, weil manche Vereine/Bewirtschafter selbst keine Grenzen für nötig erachten. Sinn oder Unsinn? Ich würde den Vereinen weiterhin diese Möglichkeit zugestehen wollen, allerdings klappt das nicht Nahtlos überall.

An manchen Gewässern darf man Schleien rausknüppeln bis der Arzt kommt. So sehen diese Teiche jetzt auch aus. Dann muss mit Besatz gesteuert werden, es fehlt Geld, es wird gemault und der ganze Rattenschwanz beginnt. Es gibt so einige Dinge, wo wir Angler uns an die Nase fassen dürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wird das die neue Nummer, Angeln so weit wie möglich zu kastrieren?


Das Ziel ist doch eindeutig erkennbar und mit ein klein wenig Nachdenken kommt man auch drauf, wer das vorantreibt, wer "unsere" Politiker lenkt, inklusive die  Psycho-Terrortruppen von PETA, Greenpeace usw. bezahlt und führt. Und denen in den Massenmedien viel Aufmerksamkeit einräumt.

Grundsätzlich ist gegen überlegte und zielgerichtete Entnahmebeschränkungen nichts einzuwenden, aber eben wie breit eingeführt durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter (Besitzer), denn die haben die genaue Kenntnis vor Ort und können verstärken oder bremsen.
Genauso gibt es ja den wirklichen Entnahmezwang von unbeschränkt oder alles-raus-was-geht, wenn sich lokale Probleme eingestellt haben.

Dümmliche Gleichmacher-Gesetze sind dazu dienlich wie ein Kropf für einen Schönheitswettbewerb.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Erst mal tut das überhaupt nicht not, eine weitere Beschneidung vorzunehmen. Aber sollte im gleichen Zug das Abknüppelgebot fallen, wäre ich absolut nicht dagegen.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Testudo schrieb:


> ... Aber sollte im gleichen Zug das Abknüppelgebot fallen, wäre ich absolut nicht dagegen.



Aber genau das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Fares (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Da die Gier vieler Abknüppler nicht anders zu regeln ist sind Bag-Limits ein Segen für jede Fischart, jeden Angler, jedes Gewässer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Aber genau das wird nicht passieren.



Dann bin ich  dagegen,  ändert aber auch nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Jeder Angler ist schonmal grundfalsch: Die die viel "abknüppeln" wollen und einen großen Fischbedarf haben, sehen das anders.

Genauso aber die Selten-Angler. Wenn ich 2mal im Jahr an ein Gewässer fahre, wieso darf ich dann nicht die 10fache Menge von dem Angler entnehmen, der 20mal im Jahr am Gewässer ist?
Oder die 100fache Menge von dem Angler, der 200mal im Jahr am Gewässer ist?

Sinnvoll sind hier Fangbücher/-karten mit Jahresfangquote etc.
So kenne ich das in etlichen Vereinen und damit wird die Gesamtentnahmemenge sowohl reguliert als auch erfasst. 
Das ginge genauso auch für die Ostsee, wenn man da einen Bedarf verspürt und damit einen positiven Effekt auszuüben meint. 
So etwas muss aber auch als ein Versuch gesehen werden, kritisch hinterfragt und im Negativfall als Mißerfeolg schnell wieder beseitigt werden.

WENN man z.B. behauptet, es würde den Bestand verbessern und wieder für mehr Fische (hier Dorsche) sorgen. 
Wenn nach 3 Jahren keine Verbesserung eintritt, war es ein Fehler, ein Schuss ins Ofenrohr, was dann wegen Unwirksamkeit auch wieder abgeschafft werden muss!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jeder Angler ist schonmal grundfalsch: Die die viel "abknüppeln" wollen und einen großen Fischbedarf haben, sehen das anders.



Man muss aber auch ehrlich sein, das genau diese Gruppe von Anglern jene ist, die am Ende des Jahres mehr Besatz fordert, dieser wird vom Geld geleistet, welches auch ich bezahle. 

Die Kluft zwischen Spaßangler und Nahrungserwerb kann ja nur Groß sein. Problematisch empfinde ich beide Seiten nicht, wenn man entsprechend zugänglich für jede andere Meinung ist. Das Ding ist, das es aber Menschen gibt, die den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Stellvertretend wird diese Floskel dann verwendet und jeder mit einem Fisch im Sack ist ein Vielfraß.

Ich kenne nur wenige, die wirklich massiv entnehmen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Daher wird der Anzug einer Regelung zur Entnahme ohnehin nicht viel ändern. Und jene, die keine Grenzen kennen, werden sich um die Regeln auch nicht scheren. Die Eigenverantwortung stärken kann nur sinnvoll sein. Aber in Deutschland werden lieber Regeln für Regeln erlassen, um Regeln zu Regeln.

Ein Grund, weshalb Engländer die Commercials haben, ist genau dieser. Die Debatten werden umgangen, die Sportsfischer haben ihre Oase, an Naturgewässern darf entnommen werden, aber auch NUR sehr dezent und auch mit Baglimit. In England gibt es sogar eine Flusswasserangelschonzeit. Soviel dazu.


----------



## LexLegis (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Da unterschiedliche Gewässer(Abschnitte) unterschiedliche Ökosysteme bilden,
ist eine sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung individuell zu leisten.

Aus Sicht einer erfolgreichen Hege sind allgemeine , übergeordnete Vorgaben nicht zielführend , ggf. sogar kontraproduktiv bis schädlich.

Rechtlich meiner Ansicht nach nicht durchsetzbar.

LL


----------



## Ørret (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Fares schrieb:


> Da die Gier vieler Abknüppler nicht anders zu regeln ist sind Bag-Limits ein Segen für jede Fischart, jeden Angler, jedes Gewässer.




Wer vollkommen maßlos entnimmt den wirst du mit einem baglimit auch nicht bekommen..dann verschwindet der Fang eben im Auto und weiter geht's! Also wirst du mit deiner Gier nach noch mehr Regeln auch nichts ändern...


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ich denke, dass jeder Verein selbst besser weis, wie viele Fische der jeweiligen Art er pro Tag/Woche/Monat als Entnahmelimit für seine Mitglieder festlegen kann bzw. was für das Gewässer noch in Ordnung oder notwendig ist. Nicht jedes Gewässer ist gleich!
Ich habe schon in Gewässern geangelt, wo es kein Problem wäre, z.B. 5 oder mehr Karpfen/Woche entnehmen zu lassen. Dort ist ein echt großer Karpfenbestand vorhanden. Im selben Gewässer sind allerdings Brassen, Schleien und Weißfische nur sehr schwierig gezielt zu beangeln. Brassen z.B. haben aber weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß. 
Auch ist der Hechtbestand deutlich größer als der Zanderbestand. Diese beiden haben allerdings das gleiche Fanglimit.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wer vollkommen maßlos entnimmt den wirst du mit einem baglimit auch nicht bekommen..dann verschwindet der Fang eben im Auto und weiter geht's! Also wirst du mit deiner Gier nach noch mehr Regeln auch nichts ändern...



SO schaut es nämlich aus. Der Fisch hält sich in der Kühlbox im Auto sowieso länger als an der Angelstelle.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir müssen trennen zwischen Privatbesitz und öffentlich/Staatlich/Land...etc.
> 
> Wenn Verein A nen See kauft oder besitzt und kriegt da vorgeschrieben was er fangen darf nennt man das auch "Enteignung".


Danke!
Ich bin immer wieder ganz erstaunt, dass solche Schlussfolgerungen nicht selbstverständlich sind.
Aber wie man auch an diesem Thread sieht, sind sie es nicht.



Fares schrieb:


> Da die Gier vieler Abknüppler nicht anders zu  regeln ist sind Bag-Limits ein Segen für jede Fischart, jeden Angler,  jedes Gewässer.


Einfach mal weiter über den äußerst engen Tellerrand denken.
Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb.
Limitierte Entnahme per Gesetz.
Besatzbeschränkung per Gesetz (DAS ganz sicher noch kommende große Thema).
Was bedeutet das faktisch?
Na, kommst du drauf?


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wer vollkommen maßlos entnimmt den wirst du mit einem baglimit auch nicht bekommen..dann verschwindet der Fang eben im Auto und weiter geht's! Also wirst du mit deiner Gier nach noch mehr Regeln auch nichts ändern...


Naja, hier in NL wird gerne man der Kofferraum von einem Auto kontroliert wenn der Angler von seinem Angelausflug zurückkehrt.
Und die Strafen sind bei Vergehen empfindlich hoch.
Regeln müssen eben aufgestellt oder erweitert werden weil einige wenige Angler den Hals nicht voll bekommen.
Die Mehrheit hat darunter zu leiden, aber so ist das doch überall.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nahezu an jedem Gewässer für fast jede interessante Art ein Limit......was ändert sich denn damit?





kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese werden aber vom Bewirtschafter (meist Verein) festgelegt, nicht vom Gesetzgeber!


Meinst du nicht, dass das auch ganz praktische Folgen hätte?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir müssen trennen zwischen Privatbesitz und öffentlich/Staatlich/Land...etc.
> 
> Wenn Verein A nen See kauft oder besitzt und kriegt da vorgeschrieben was er fangen darf nennt man das auch "Enteignung".
> 
> |wavey:



Dann fälle mal in deinem Garten einen großen Nadelbaum, den du selbst dort mal gepflanzt hast, ohne Genehmigung. Hat meinen früheren Nachbarn 500 Tacken gekostet.

https://www.t-online.de/heim-garten...len-nicht-immer-ist-baumfaellung-erlaubt.html

Der Staat betreibt heute schon "Enteignung". #h


----------



## gründler (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Wie Du sicher weißt bin ich seeeehr oft im Wald und besitze auch drei Orange Fichtenmopeds....allein das Räuchern verschlingt Unmengen an Buche und co.


Mir ging es um das ""verstehen"" können wollen...

#h


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, hier in NL wird gerne man der Kofferraum von einem Auto kontroliert wenn der Angler von seinem Angelausflug zurückkehrt.
> Und die Strafen sind bei Vergehen empfindlich hoch.
> Regeln müssen eben aufgestellt oder erweitert werden weil einige wenige Angler den Hals nicht voll bekommen.
> Die Mehrheit hat darunter zu leiden, aber so ist das doch überall.



Das Problem ist aber, wenn derartige Regeln erlassen werden, dann werden diese Regeln halt hier in Deutschland von deutschen Politiker (Ohne Kenntnisse vom Angeln) erlassen und anschließend von deutschen Richter (ebenfalls ohne Kenntnisse vom Angeln) zur Rechtsprechung interpretiert. Wir sind hier leider nicht in den Niederlande, wo der kontrollierende Polizist wahrscheinlich selber Angler ist und dann auch dementsprechend entscheidet.

 Um mal einigen das Ganze etwas verständlicher zu machen, nach niederländischem Recht darf ich auf Wolfsbarsch (Baglimit = 0) angeln, muss aber jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen. Nach deutschem Recht darf ich erst gar nicht auf Wolfsbarsch angeln.

 Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was passieren würde, wenn es ein Baglimit mit, sagen wir mal, 3 Forellen gibt, dann muss man wohl auch im Forellenpuff das Angeln nach 3 Forellen einstellen, was gleichbedeutend mit dem Sterben der kommerziellen Angelanlagen sein wird.

 Wer also hier schreit, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, sollte mal wirklich über den Tellerrand schauen.


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was passieren würde, wenn es ein Baglimit mit, sagen wir mal, 3 Forellen gibt, dann muss man wohl auch im Forellenpuff das Angeln nach 3 Forellen einstellen, was gleichbedeutend mit dem Sterben der kommerziellen Angelanlagen sein wird.
> .


Stell dir mal vor, bei uns im Vereinsgewässer darfst du keinen einzigen Fisch entnehmen und trotzdem sind alle mit dieser Regel glücklich 

Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich ein Forellenpuff mit einem öffentlichen Gewässer vergleichen.
Natürlich darfst du im Forellenpuff jederzeit weiter uneingeschränkt deine Forellen entnehmen.
Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.
Da gibt der Betreiber doch die Regeln vor.
Wobei es da in der ein oder anderen Anlage mittlerweile auch Fangbegrenzungen gibt.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ein gesetzliches Baglimit im Süßwasser ist Unsinn, da man ein Tagesfanglimit schon jetzt und vor Allem gewässerspezifisch einrichten kann. Fangbeschränkungen, die mehrere Bestände umfassen, können nur versagen, da sie für produktive Gewässer sehr hart sein müssen, um andernorts schwache Bestände zu schützen, während ein zu lasches Baglimit dem schwachen Gewässer nichts bringt und am Produktiven sinnlos ist.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, bei uns im Vereinsgewässer darfst du keinen einzigen Fisch entnehmen und trotzdem sind alle mit dieser Regel glücklich


Und in D würde das höchstwahrscheinlich "Angelverbot" bedeuten.
Wieso schmeisst du so einen vollkommen themenfremden Bullshit in die Diskussion? #d


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Und alle erfolgslosenAngler stimmen dafür weil sie eh nie mehr wie eine Forelle im FoPu fangen.  Ich darf hier die Schimpfwörter nicht schreiben aber Volxhoxk wäre noch das harmloseste.
Und Admins denkt dran, wenn allen das Angeln verboten wird gibts auch R&R nicht mehr und keine Forumsbetreiber die Admins brauchen. Soviel mal um Position zu überdenken.


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und in D würde das höchstwahrscheinlich "Angelverbot" bedeuten.
> Wieso schmeisst du so einen vollkommen themenfremden Bullshit in die Diskussion? #d


Weil ich es kann :q
Es läuft eben nicht immer alles so wie du möchtest.
Musst dich wohl oder übel daran gewöhnen das es Angler gibt die nicht deiner Meinung sind.

Ich verstehe nicht warum man immer alles so schwarzmalen muss.
Es geht nicht um Angelverbote, es geht darum das die Gewässer nicht leergefischt werden.
Schön das man In Deutschland auch endlich mal darüber nachdenkt und an Lösungen arbeitet.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Schön das man In Deutschland auch endlich mal darüber nachdenkt und an Lösungen arbeitet.



Du bist wohl zu lange aus Deutschland weg!!!

 Die Lösung für Deutschland habe ich dir doch schon im Bezug auf den Wolfsbarsch geschrieben. Für Deutschland heißt das dann *Angelverbot*.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

#q#q#q
Zum Kotzen, solche Trolls.
Manchmal wünscht man sich einen Admin...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> #q#q#q
> Zum Kotzen, solche Trolls.
> Manchmal wünscht man sich einen Admin...



Was soll der Machen? Dem Udo seine Meinung verbieten?|kopfkrat

Aber ich kann dir versichern, das er herzhaft darüber schmunzelt, wenn du so die Fassung verlierst.#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Für Deutschland heißt das dann *Angelverbot*.



Dann setz dich ein gegen schwachsinnige Tierschutzgesetze und wähle entsprechende Parteien. Im Prinzip hat der Barschangler doch völlig Recht, auch wenn ich als Kochtopf-Angler in den Niederlanden meine Angel in den Schrank stellen würde.


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

naja, was macht denn der Herr H. da in seinem Ministerium?
 Er liefert seiner Wählerschaft Ergebnisse, mit Begründung der Dorschbestand sei eingebrochen, obwohl selbst Thünen zurück ruderte und meinte eigentlich nix zu wissen , macht ja nix die Begründung klingt gut , als gäbe es in D-Land nix wichtigeres als Geeld dafür auszugeben ein paar Angler zu bewachen, uhhh


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was soll der Machen? Dem Udo seine Meinung verbieten?


Es hat ja nichts mit "Meinung" zu tun.
Das ist absichtliches, sinnloses zerschießen von Themen.
Ich könnte auch viel Freude an seinem holländischen null-Entnahme-Teich haben, 
in D bedeutet das nun mal was ganz anderes.
Die Leser, die nicht nach links ins Profil gucken und sehen wo das ****** herkommt, verstehen seinen Mist aber ganz anders - und genau das ist wohl beabsichtigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was soll der Machen? Dem Udo seine Meinung verbieten?|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber ich kann dir versichern, das er herzhaft darüber schmunzelt, wenn du so die Fassung verlierst.#h



Zumal der Admin eindeutig auf anderer Seite eingreifen müsste, beim ständigen Versuch Meinungshoheit erringen zu wollen und mit jedem zweiten Post unterschwellig zu beleidigen. Die Zeiten, wo man seine Meinung im AB versteckten musste, sonst Sperre, sind Gott sei Dank vorbei!


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> #q#q#q
> Zum Kotzen, solche Trolls.
> Manchmal wünscht man sich einen Admin...


Wer trollt denn hier ?
Einfach mal damit abfinden des es auch anders denkende Menschen gibt.
Menschen die vielleicht schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt haben das es anderswo besser läuft als in Deutschland.

Ich bin halt der Meinung das man in Deutschland endlich etwas ändern muss und dem Angler vorschreiben muss wieviel Fisch er zu entnehmen hat.
Eben weil es einige Angler gibt die es vollkommen übertreiben und auf Teufel komm raus sich die Kühltruhen vollstopfen.
Aber wie es eben meist ist müssen andere unter einigen wenigen die es ständig übertreiben leiden.
Ich möchte niemandem verbieten Fisch zu entnehmen, aber dann mit Bedacht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich bin halt der Meinung das man in Deutschland endlich etwas ändern muss und dem Angler vorschreiben muss wieviel Fisch er zu entnehmen hat.
> Eben weil es einige Angler gibt die es vollkommen übertreiben und auf Teufel komm raus sich die Kühltruhen vollstopfen.
> Aber wie es eben meist ist müssen andere unter einigen wenigen die es ständig übertreiben leiden.
> Ich möchte niemandem verbieten Fisch zu entnehmen, aber dann mit Bedacht.



Du machst es dir hier etwas zu einfach. Die meisten Vereine würden liebend gern Entnahmefenster für Karpfen und Hecht festlegen, Schonzeiten verlängern etc. In der Realität scheitert das an den Behörden: Abschaffung der Zanderschonzeit und Besatzverbot für Zander in Hessen, Verbot von Küchenfenstern in Bayern usw. Die Vereine haben ihre Mitglieder im Griff. Es würde schon reichen, die Vereine selbst entscheiden zu lassen. Das Problem ist und bleibt das Tierschutzgesetz mit der damit verbundenen Auslegung "Angeln nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung".


----------



## Ørret (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Eben weil es einige Angler gibt die es vollkommen übertreiben und auf Teufel komm raus sich die Kühltruhen vollstopfen.
> Aber wie es eben meist ist müssen andere unter einigen wenigen die es ständig übertreiben leiden.
> Ich möchte niemandem verbieten Fisch zu entnehmen, aber dann mit Bedacht.



Wer ohne Bedacht Fisch entnimmt um sich auf Teufel komm raus die Truhen voll zu machen wird sich auch durch Fangbegrenzungen nicht davon abhalten lassen....
Davon abgesehen hat jeder Bewirtschaftet/Verein jetzt schon die Möglichkeit Fangbegrenzungen über die gesetzlichen Vorgaben hinaus auszusprechen, dafür braucht es keine weiteren von oben herab aufdiktierten Limits. Zumal solch ein allgemeines Limit gar keinen Sinn macht ,weil man sowas von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, je nach Angeldruck und Produktivität des Gewässers betrachten muss und das können die Bewirtschafter/Biologen/Vereine etc.vor Ort glaube ich immer noch am Besten ..... jedenfalls besser als Habeck oder ein Barschangler aus Holland


----------



## BerndH (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Meiner Meinung nach hat vor allem das Bag-Limit beim Dorsch wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Bestand zu tun.

Da geht es rein um wirtschaftliche Belange.

Beispiel:

500 Leute haben Hunger auf Dorsch

Vor dem Bag-Limit bekamen 400 den Fisch von bekannten Anglern geschenkt. (Ja ich weiß teilweise auch vertickt)
100 haben den Dorsch im Laden gekauft, und dem Staat dadurch Steuern bezahlt.

Nach dem Bag-Limit, bekommen nur noch 100 Leute Fisch vom Angler. 400 müssen ihn im Laden kaufen und Steuern bezahlen.

Also wird dieses Bag-Limit ewig bleiben, egal wie sich der Dorschbestand entwickelt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Angelverbote, es geht darum das die Gewässer nicht leergefischt werden.
> Schön das man In Deutschland auch endlich mal darüber nachdenkt und an Lösungen arbeitet.


Und du bist der Merinung, 
dass solche Gedankenspiele einer schwarz-GRÜNEN-Landesregierung, 
*um die es in diesem Thema ja geht*, 
bestimmt zum Wohle der Angler gedacht sind?

Die Regierung, 
die die AWZ-Angelverbote unterstützt, 
die Schonregelung beim Wolfsbarsch zu einem Angelverbot umdeklariert, 
die bei der Forellenpuffs ihre Fische 2 Wochen vor dem Fang besetzen müssen, 
die als eins von drei Bundesländern ein radikales c&r-Verbot im Landesfischereigesetz stehen hat.

Da wird sich der SH-Umweltminister Habeck,
kurz vor seinem Abgang, 
wo er dann nur noch grüner Parteichef ist,
gedacht haben, 
_"tun wir den Anglern doch mal was Gutes. Machen wir durch eine Fangbegrenzung einen Weg frei zu schönem Zurücksetzen und Spaß am Drill"._

Du bist ja ein richtiger politischer Fuchs, du. #6#6#6
Respekt!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Offener Brief von Anglerdemo an Minister Habeck zu diesem Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4821976&postcount=790


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Gibs zu, Du bist Thomas und hast einen Doppelaccount.

Was spricht gegen eine Begrenzung der Fangmenge auf ein vernünftiges Maß, sowohl im Salzwasser als auch im Süßwasser ? Wenn ich sehe, was bei uns am Rhein abgeknüppelt wird und stellenweise Zander und Barsch, aber auch Brasse und Co in blauen Müllsäcken weggekarrt werden, da bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen. Da sollte jeder verantwortungsvolle Angler sogar eine Entnahmebeschränkung fordern !!! Das hat sowas von gar nichts mit Angelverbot zu tun


----------



## Gast (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *um die es in diesem Thema ja geht*,
> bestimmt zum Wohle der Angler gedacht sind?


Ich habe nie geschrieben das es ums Wohl des Anglers geht.
Es geht darum das Gewässer nicht komplett leergefischt werden sollen.
Und wenn es einige Angler gibt die nicht kapieren das zur Zeit viel mehr entnommen wird als nachkommt dann muss man eben Regeln erstellen, ist doch ganz einfach.
Auch wenn man das als Angler so nicht gerne sieht.
Aber die Kinder und Enkel der jetzigen Angler werden es der Regierung ( welche auch immer solche Gestze erlässt) danken, denn sie finden in 20 Jahren auch noch Fisch in den Gewässern vor.
Man kann in Deutschland nicht immer nur jammern das die Gewässer leergefischt sind, man muss auch handeln.


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

ja,ja so sind die grünen UMWELT..... halt. am besten alle aus der natur aussperren und nur noch selber darin unterwegs sein. aber mit dem geist den man rief muß man jetzt leben!!! ich sag nur eins es gibt da ein paar leute in s-h die wehren sich mit allen kräften gegen so etwas. diese müssen wir unterstützen, möglichst ALLE ANGLER, dann ist so etwas vielleicht auf zuhalten. mfg


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben das es ums Wohl des Anglers geht.
> Es geht darum das Gewässer nicht komplett leergefischt werden sollen.
> Und wenn es einige Angler gibt die nicht kapieren das zur Zeit viel mehr entnommen wird als nachkommt dann muss man eben Regeln erstellen, ist doch ganz einfach.
> Auch wenn man das als Angler so nicht gerne sieht.
> ...



ich sag nur eins wenn das so weiter geht werden dein kinder und enkel garnicht mehr angeln dürfen!!! und die werden dann eher fragen wieso man das mit sich machen lassen hat!!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Gibs zu, Du bist Thomas und hast einen Doppelaccount.
> Nope. Ich seh auch viel besser aus
> Was spricht gegen eine Begrenzung der Fangmenge auf ein vernünftiges Maß, sowohl im Salzwasser als auch im Süßwasser ? Wenn ich sehe, was bei uns am Rhein abgeknüppelt wird und stellenweise Zander und Barsch, aber auch Brasse und Co in blauen Müllsäcken weggekarrt werden, da bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen. Da sollte jeder verantwortungsvolle Angler sogar eine Entnahmebeschränkung fordern !!! Das hat sowas von gar nichts mit Angelverbot zu tun


Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum viele anscheinend meinen, ich wäre für Abknüppeln oder so, ich nehm keine 5 Fische im Jahr mit heim...

Warum deutest du solche schwarz-GÜNEN Gedankenspiele in irgendeiner Weise positiv für Angler & Angelei?
Mir völlig unerklärlich.

Es ist doch Sache des _Bewirtschafters _zu schauen, ob Entnahme die Bestände schädigt und dann gegenzusteuern.
Wenn dies die Rheinische Fischereigenossenschaft (ist doch der Bewirtschafter, meine ich, oder?) nicht macht, dann gehört das Thema dort hin.
Sicherlich nicht zu einem Gesetzgeber, der absolut gar nichts davon hält, dass Leute angeln gehen um zu angeln.

Das real existierende Beispiel Wolflsbarsch ist doch da!
Schaut doch, was dort passiert ist.
Die EU beschließt ein Baglimit von 0, es soll also alles zurückgesetzt werden.
Und die Küstenländer machen daraus ein Angelverbot, weil sie der Meinung sind, Angeln nur zur Verwertung, es darf ja nichts verwertet werden, also auch nix mehr mit angeln.

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen??????????????


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Gibs zu, Du bist Thomas und hast einen Doppelaccount.
> 
> Was spricht gegen eine Begrenzung der Fangmenge auf ein vernünftiges Maß, sowohl im Salzwasser als auch im Süßwasser ? Wenn ich sehe, was bei uns am Rhein abgeknüppelt wird und stellenweise Zander und Barsch, aber auch Brasse und Co in blauen Müllsäcken weggekarrt werden, da bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen. Da sollte jeder verantwortungsvolle Angler sogar eine Entnahmebeschränkung fordern !!! Das hat sowas von gar nichts mit Angelverbot zu tun



wenn man so etwas sieht liegt es ganz bei dir diesen person klar zu machen das das so nicht geht!!! und wenn man sich nicht selber traut dann muß ebend die polizei das machen!!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hier nicht das Thema, aber mal angemerkt:


Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Man kann in Deutschland nicht immer nur jammern das die Gewässer leergefischt sind, man muss auch handeln.



Wo sind denn diese leeren Gewässer? #c
Was machen wir denn alle gemeinsam hier, wir gehen in D angeln und fangen.
Und Bewirtschafter/Angler besetzen, hegen, pflegen...

Nein, wir haben hier weder holländische noch skandinavische Verhältnisse und daran ist sicherlich auch teilweise die Entnahme schuld. 
Umso bescheuerter wäre es, wenn ein Gesetzgeber diese regelt, dessen Regelungen jetzt schon für den A*** sind.


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



mefofänger schrieb:


> wenn man so etwas sieht liegt es ganz bei dir diesen person klar zu machen das das so nicht geht!!! und wenn man sich nicht selber traut dann muß ebend die polizei das machen!!!



Magst mich nicht verstehen, nech ? Was haben die Cops damit zu tun ? Die Entnahme ist völlig legal, da es keine Mengenbeschränkung gibt.


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Magst mich nicht verstehen, nech ? Was haben die Cops damit zu tun ? Die Entnahme ist völlig legal, da es keine Mengenbeschränkung gibt.



also doch selber hin gehen und mal ansprechen!


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Gibs zu, Du bist Thomas und hast einen Doppelaccount.
> 
> Was spricht gegen eine Begrenzung der Fangmenge auf ein vernünftiges Maß, sowohl im Salzwasser als auch im Süßwasser ? Wenn ich sehe, was bei uns am Rhein abgeknüppelt wird und stellenweise Zander und Barsch, aber auch Brasse und Co in blauen Müllsäcken weggekarrt werden, da bekomme ich das kalte Kotzen. Da sollte jeder verantwortungsvolle Angler sogar eine Entnahmebeschränkung fordern !!! Das hat sowas von gar nichts mit Angelverbot zu tun




Deine Beobachtungen kann ich bestätigen.
Der Haken ist nur: Hast Du eine C&R Regelung wie in Schleswig-Holstein (§ 39) und kombinierst das mit ner Tagesfangbeschränkung, bist Du ratz fatz bei einem Angelverbot, siehe die von einem Menschen namens Lemke verfassten Erlasse hierzu.
 Die überbordenden Ernährungsbedürfnisse bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen insbesondere an den Gestaden des Rhein mal außen vorgelassen, befördert die aktuelle Handhabung des C&R Themas gefüllte blaue Plastikbeutel, ist also im Hinblick auf Bestandswahrung und Bestandspflege absolut kontraproduktiv (Schlagwort Abknüppelungszwang). Will man diesen Missstand bekämpfen, ist ne Tagesfangbeschränkung ein durchaus probates Mittel. Nur muss man dann das ganze C&R Regularium einstampfen, d.h. dem Angler im Sinne von Eigenverantwortung überlassen, welchen Fisch er verwerten will und welchen nicht, will man nicht das ganze Hobby ad absurdum führen.


C&D plus Tagesfangbeschränkung - null problemo. C&R plus Tagesfangbeschränkung -  Angeln game over...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtungen kann ich bestätigen.
> Der Haken ist nur: Hast Du eine C&R Regelung wie in Schleswig-Holstein (§ 39) und kombinierst das mit ner Tagesfangbeschränkung, bist Du ratz fatz bei einem Angelverbot, siehe die von einem Menschen namens Lemke verfassten Erlasse hierzu.
> Die überbordenden Ernährungsbedürfnisse bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen insbesondere an den Gestaden des Rhein mal außen vorgelassen, befördert die aktuelle Handhabung des C&R Themas gefüllte blaue Plastikbeutel, ist also im Hinblick auf Bestandswahrung und Bestandspflege absolut kontraproduktiv (Schlagwort Abknüppelungszwang). Will man diesen Missstand bekämpfen, ist ne Tagesfangbeschränkung ein durchaus probates Mittel. Nur muss man dann das ganze C&R Regularium einstampfen, d.h. dem Angler im Sinne von Eigenverantwortung überlassen, welchen Fisch er verwerten will und welchen nicht, will man nicht das ganze Hobby ad absurdum führen.


|good:
So isses pobisses


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtungen kann ich bestätigen.
> Der Haken ist nur: Hast Du eine C&R Regelung wie in Schleswig-Holstein (§ 39) und kombinierst das mit ner Tagesfangbeschränkung, bist Du ratz fatz bei einem Angelverbot, siehe die von einem Menschen namens Lemke verfassten Erlasse hierzu.
> Die überbordenden Ernährungsbedürfnisse bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen insbesondere an den Gestaden des Rhein mal außen vorgelassen, befördert die aktuelle Handhabung des C&R Themas gefüllte blaue Plastikbeutel, ist also im Hinblick auf Bestandswahrung und Bestandspflege absolut kontraproduktiv (Schlagwort Abknüppelungszwang). Will man diesen Missstand bekämpfen, ist ne Tagesfangbeschränkung ein durchaus probates Mittel. Nur muss man dann das ganze C&R Regularium einstampfen, d.h. dem Angler im Sinne von Eigenverantwortung überlassen, welchen Fisch er verwerten will und welchen nicht, will man nicht das ganze Hobby ad absurdum führen.
> 
> ...



+1 - Guter Post.


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur muss man dann das ganze C&R Regularium einstampfen...



Absolut d'accord. Allerdings ist das nun ja ein ganz anderes Thema.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum viele anscheinend meinen, ich wäre für Abknüppeln oder so, ich nehm keine 5 Fische im Jahr mit heim...
> 
> Unterstellt Dir doch niemand, gibt keinen Grund um Dich zu rechtfertigen.
> Es ist doch Sache des _Bewirtschafters _zu schauen, ob Entnahme die Bestände schädigt und dann gegenzusteuern.
> ...



Wieso haben hier so viele ein Problem mit vernünftiger Entnahmeregelung?


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

raccon weil das meist der anfang vom ende ist!!! weil das staatsorgan das auch garnicht wirklich kontrollieren kann oder will??? wenn nur stichprobenartig oder es müssen wesentlich mehr kontrolleure eingestellt werden, aber das kostet viel geld!!!

bei uns gibt es auch dieses klientel von anglern, dadurch ist hier auf vielen seebrücken inzwischen das angeln verboten. oft bringt schon eine vernünftig vorgebrachte ansprache etwas.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Absolut d'accord. Allerdings ist das nun ja ein ganz anderes Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso haben hier so viele ein Problem mit vernünftiger Entnahmeregelung?



 mit einer vernünftigen Entnahmeregelung des konkreten Bewirtschafters hat hier vermutlich kaum einer Probleme.
 mit in Gesetz gefassten Entnahmeregeln plus C&R Verbot sehr wohl, die Auswirkung ist ein ganz andere ( auch Sanktionsmöglichkeiten) und führt defakto zum Totalverbot. Du kannst das eine nicht vom anderen getrennt betrachten


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Absolut d'accord. Allerdings ist das nun ja ein ganz anderes Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso haben hier so viele ein Problem mit vernünftiger Entnahmeregelung?




Falsch. Es ist exakt das Thema, um das es geht. Nennen wir es mal abstrakt Regelungszusammenhang.


Nur am Rande: Robert Arlinghaus wird demnächst hierzu ne Kolumne veröffentlichen. Wir haben uns im Vorfeld ziemlich umfassend zum Thema ausgetauscht und waren uns einig, dass man der Angelei den Hahn zudreht, wenn man bei Tagesfangbeschränkungen C&R weiter zum Credo erhebt. Diese tödliche Kombi lässt sich ganz locker auf x andere Fallgruppen übertragen. Attentione kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Nochmal zum Ursprung:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man beachte den unten stehenden Absatz:
> 
> _"Die *EU erwägt, auch für* *Meerforellen und Lachse* *Tagesfangquoten * einzuführen.
> 
> ...



Wo bitte ist das 'ein Fangverbot, ein Ende der Angelei'? Wo bitte ist hier irgendwo das Thema C&R angesprochen ? Es wird erwägt, eine Tagesfangquote einzuführen. So what ? Ich befürworte nach wie vor eine vernünftige Fang-und/oder Entnahmequote. Zwei oder Drei - von mir aus auch ein Fisch reicht mir völlig zum Verzehr aus. Mehr muss ich nicht entnehmen.


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Ursprung:
> 
> 
> 
> Wo bitte ist das 'ein Fangverbot, ein Ende der Angelei'? Wo bitte ist hier irgendwo das Thema C&R angesprochen ? Es wird erwägt, eine Tagesfangquote einzuführen. So what ? Ich befürworte nach wie vor eine vernünftige Fang-und/oder Entnahmequote. Zwei oder Drei - von mir aus auch ein Fisch reicht mir völlig zum Verzehr aus. Mehr muss ich nicht entnehmen.


Das ist nicht schwarz auf weiß geschrieben da hast du recht aber wen man sich mit der thematik befasst, ist es zwischen den zeilen geschrieben.
die meisten handhaben es genau so wie du die gehen nach 2-3 fischen nachhause. aber gerade beim mefo angeln gehst du auch sehr oft ohne fisch nachhause. und beim dorschangeln hast du auch nicht jedesmal fisch. 
ich zum beispiel bin vor dem dorsch baglimit zwei mal im jahr zum dorschangeln mit dem kleinboot raus gefahren. und hatte dann so viel fisch das 2,5 personen einmal in der woche fisch essen konnten. jetzt gibt es ebend kein dorsch mehr zu essen. 
und beim mefo angeln gehe ich nach drei fischen immer nachhause, ich will schließlich in ein paar jahren auch noch mefo angeln. aber 3 fische ist auch die ausnahme meist hast du nur 1-2 mefo`s. mfg


----------



## Gast (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das 'ein Fangverbot, ein Ende der Angelei'? Wo bitte ist hier irgendwo das Thema C&R angesprochen ? Es wird erwägt, eine Tagesfangquote einzuführen. Zwei oder Drei - von mir aus auch ein Fisch reicht mir völlig zum Verzehr aus. Mehr muss ich nicht entnehmen.


So ist das aber in Deutschland, da wir immer gleich schwarzgemalt.
Die schlimmsten Horrorszenario wird im Kopf durchgespielt obwohl einfach nur die Sparche davon ist eine Tagesfangquote einzuführen.


----------



## mefofänger (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

typisch deutsch ist: ACH DAS WIRD NICHT SO SCHLIMM,IN EIN PAAR JAHREN IST ALLES WIEDER GUT!!!


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



mefofänger schrieb:


> typisch deutsch ist: ACH DAS WIRD NICHT SO SCHLIMM,IN EIN PAAR JAHREN IST ALLES WIEDER GUT!!!



Schrei hier nicht so rum :q

Thema Baglimit und Dorsch : Gibt es da ein Fangverbot ? Es dürfen (was weiß ich, drei oder fünf) Fische entnommen werden am Tag. Wieso sollte es sowas nicht auch für andere Arten geben, z.B. MeFo und Lachs ? Oder im Süßwasser Arten wie Zander Hecht etc ? Alles Arten, bei denen deutlich ein Rückgang feststellbar ist. Ein Fangverbot oder Entnahmeverbot ist doch gar nicht das Thema und das gibt es doch beim Dorsch auch nicht !!!


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

PS: Man sollte auch bedenken, dass die guten Fischbestände in den NL *nicht nur *der Entnahmeregelung zu verdanken sind, sondern auch dem extremen Nähstoffeintrag in die Gewässer durch ein Netz von unglaublich vielen flachen Entwässerungsgräben die zudem noch astreine Laichmöglichkeiten für diverse Fischarten sind.
Die Entnahmeregelung ist vor allem gut für die Erhaltung und Pflege der Bestände von kapitalen Fischen.

Eine staatlich geregelte Entnahme in Deutschland sehe ich absolut schwarz, wenn nicht ein radikales Umdenken und eine bundesweite Reform der Fischereigesetze vorhergeht.

Ein Ministerium für "Jagen und Angeln" losgelöst vom Naturschutz- und Landwirtschaftsministerium wäre da vorteilhaft. So wie es das eben auch in den meisten anderen Ländern gibt...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



mefofänger schrieb:


> typisch deutsch ist: ACH DAS WIRD NICHT SO SCHLIMM,IN EIN PAAR JAHREN IST ALLES WIEDER GUT!!!



Typisch deutsch ist es, gemecker mit dem Passus "Typisch deutsch..." zu beginnen |znaika:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



mefofänger schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins wenn das so weiter geht werden dein kinder und enkel garnicht mehr angeln dürfen!!! und die werden dann eher fragen wieso man das mit sich machen lassen hat!!!



Die Situation von heute haben die Angler von Gestern verschlafen. Eine Generation vor mir war recht bieg und beugsam und wir haben jetzt den Salat.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Wo ist der Verband, der sagen kann , ich spreche für 5 Mio Angler und Wähler und wir wollen diese gequirrlte Schxxe nicht?
Manches könnte so einfach sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich bin immer wieder ganz erstaunt, dass solche Schlussfolgerungen nicht selbstverständlich sind.
> Aber wie man auch an diesem Thread sieht, sind sie es nicht.
> 
> ...



Die Schlussfolgerung, die du hier andeutest, halte ich für falsch. Das Angeln wird nie verboten werden! Derartige Ängste halte ich für völlig überzogen.

Ich sehe hier einen positiven Ansatz für das Zurücksetzen. Wenn zu einer Fischart ein Fanglimit angeordnet wird, kann ich diese Fische auch mit der Begründung zurücksetzen, dass ich die Fischart im Bestand schonen will.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung, die du hier andeutest, halte ich für falsch. Das Angeln wird nie verboten werden! Derartige Ängste halte ich für völlig überzogen.
> 
> Ich sehe hier einen positiven Ansatz für das Zurücksetzen. Wenn zu einer Fischart ein Fanglimit angeordnet wird, kann ich diese Fische auch mit der Begründung zurücksetzen, dass ich die Fischart im Bestand schonen will.




Schlechtes Argument, mein Lieber. Bestandsschonung ist Hege...
Natürlich wird das Angeln nicht verboten werden. Nur wird man es besser als Köderbaden bezeichnen müssen, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Ursprung:
> 
> 
> 
> Wo bitte ist das 'ein Fangverbot, ein Ende der Angelei'? Wo bitte ist hier irgendwo das Thema C&R angesprochen ? Es wird erwägt, eine Tagesfangquote einzuführen. So what ? Ich befürworte nach wie vor eine vernünftige Fang-und/oder Entnahmequote. Zwei oder Drei - von mir aus auch ein Fisch reicht mir völlig zum Verzehr aus. Mehr muss ich nicht entnehmen.




§ 39 LFischG S-H durchlesen. Danach die hierzu existierenden ministeriellen Regelungen (Bag Limit Dorsch z.B.) Im Anschluss daran verstehst Du vielleicht, was ich meine...


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich befürworte nach wie vor eine vernünftige Fang-und/oder Entnahmequote. Zwei oder Drei - von mir aus auch ein Fisch reicht mir völlig zum Verzehr aus. Mehr muss ich nicht entnehmen.


unter einer vernünftigen fang-/entnahmequote stell´ ich mir persönlich aber vor allem vor, daß ich mal ruhigen gewissens nichts mitnehmen muß von dem was ich gefangen habe.


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ich bin grade mal ein bisschen am Wühlen gewesen, in den sozialen Netzwerken habe ich jetzt auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht - Tweets in Richtung Gero Hocker und FDP SH sind abgeschickt worden.

Meine persönliche Meinung hierzu:
Der Staat kann durchaus Fangbeschränkungen aussprechen für Gebiete, in denen er die einzige Hoheit besitzt, sprich Meeresgewässer + die paar Meilen von Fließgewässern flußaufwärts ab Mündung.
Für Fangbeschränkungen in Gebieten, die der Staat verpachtet, hat er die Nutzungsrechte entgeltlich an Dritte abgegeben, die vor Ort selbstständig die Gebiete bewirtschaften - also frei über Entnahme- und Bestandsmaßnahmen entscheiden dürfen, sofern es um Fischarten geht, die nachweislich nicht bedroht sind.
In diese Regelungen hat sich der Staat mMn absolut nicht einzumischen - es ist Sache des Inhabers des Fischerreirechts.

Dies ist in der Hinsicht getrennt zu sehen von C&R-Sachverhalten, da aus meiner Sicht den Staat nichts anzugehen hat, was der Einzelpächter mit den Leuten vereinbart, denen er erlaubt am Gewässer zu agieren.

EDIT: Ich kann aber verstehen, wie einige Leute hier durchaus eine Kreuzverflechtung erkennen - die mag auch da sein, aber in der Hinsicht ist bzgl. dieses Thema für mich nur relevant, wer Nutzer und Bewirtschafter der Flüsse ist.
Der Staat hat hier die Bewirtschaftungsrechte abgegeben. Ende im Gelände.

lg Leech


----------



## Grünknochen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Leider kein Ende im Gelände. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend so was von falsch. Du unterliegst immer den Maßgaben des jeweiligen Landesfischereirechts!


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung, die du hier andeutest, halte ich für falsch.


Bislang spinnen die in SH ja nur ein bißchen rum...
Aber was ist aus heute noch schrägen Ideen übermorgen nicht schon alles Realtität geworden.
Ich bin da bei Grünknochen & Arlinghaus.
"Attentione kann ich nur sagen..."


Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur am Rande: Robert Arlinghaus wird demnächst hierzu ne Kolumne veröffentlichen. Wir haben uns im Vorfeld ziemlich umfassend zum Thema ausgetauscht und waren uns einig, dass man der Angelei den Hahn zudreht, wenn man bei Tagesfangbeschränkungen C&R weiter zum Credo erhebt. Diese tödliche Kombi *** lässt sich ganz locker auf x andere Fallgruppen übertragen. Attentione kann ich nur sagen...


*** und wenn man dazu dann noch den Besatz extrem reguliert (erste Ansätze & Gedankenspiele gibt es), dann ist der Ofen faktisch aus, auch wenn es sich offiziell nicht 'Angelverbot' nennt.


Leech schrieb:


> Der Staat hat hier die Bewirtschaftungsrechte abgegeben. Ende im Gelände.


Na, es gibt überall gesetzl. Regelungen unter die ein Bewirtschafter nicht gehen darf (bzw. wenn nur mit Genehmigung); Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten.
Und in manchen Ländern halt schon radikal weitergehende Vorschriften (z.B. Abknüppelgebot Bayern, auch wenn sich keine Sau dran hält und bislang anscheinend nie was vor dem Kadi gelandet ist - aber das Gesetz, bzw. die Verordnung, die dem Bewirtschafter massive Vorgaben stellt, ist existent).
Wie weit sind wir von den nächsten Schritten entfernt?


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, es gibt überall gesetzl. Regelungen unter die ein Bewirtschafter nicht gehen darf (bzw. wenn nur mit Genehmigung); Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten.
> Und in manchen Ländern halt schon radikal weitergehende Vorschriften (z.B. Abknüppelgebot Bayern, auch wenn sich keine Sau dran hält und bislang anscheinend nie was vor dem Kadi gelandet ist - aber das Gesetz, bzw. die Verordnung, die dem Bewirtschafter massive Vorgaben stellt, ist existent).
> Wie weit sind wir von den nächsten Schritten entfernt?



Alle diese Regelungen sollte man...
a) immer wieder auf den Prüfstand setzen
und
b) immer abhängig machen von dem Bedrohungsstand bestimmter Fischarten. Ein Entnahmeverbot für vorm Aussterben bedrohte Arten z.B. finde ich verhältnismäßig. Eine gesetzliche Fangbeschränkung auf Hechte in keinem Falle.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Leech schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich kann aber verstehen, wie einige Leute hier durchaus eine Kreuzverflechtung erkennen - die mag auch da sein, aber in der Hinsicht ist bzgl. dieses Thema für mich nur relevant, wer Nutzer und Bewirtschafter der Flüsse ist.
> Der Staat hat hier die Bewirtschaftungsrechte abgegeben. Ende im Gelände.
> 
> lg Leech



Eben genau nicht.....

 Was sind Filießgewässer?

 Eben, es sind offene Gewässer.

 Und was ist in SH an offenen Gewässern Pflicht?

 Eben, Hegepläne sind von den Bewirtschaftern zu erstellen...

 Was macht man mit Hegeplänen?

 Eben, die reicht man bei der Fischereibehörde zur Genehmigung ein...

 Als von Wegen "Der Staat hat hier die Bewirtschaftungsrechte abgegeben. Ende im Gelände." ist hier schon einmal gar nicht, der Staat hat da voll den Daumen drauf...

 Soviel zu Theorie und Praxis.#h


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Eben genau nicht.....
> 
> Was sind Filießgewässer?
> 
> ...



"Man reicht sie ein zur Genehmigung" - ja. das eine ist von unten nach oben eine Beantragung der Anpassung von Richtlinien. Ausgehend vom Pächter.
Der Weg in die andere Richtung ist in Bezug auf weitere Verschärfungen aus meiner Sicht falsch und sollte nicht gegangen werden. #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Leech schrieb:


> "Man reicht sie ein zur Genehmigung" - ja. das eine ist von unten nach oben eine Beantragung der Anpassung von Richtlinien. Ausgehend vom Pächter.



Der aber keinerlei Freiheiten hat, er muss alles schriftlich begründen und sich an den Leitfaden Gute fachliche Praxis fischereilicher Besatzmaßnahmen halten, diesen:​ ​ http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/fileadmin/daten/pdf-Dokumente/Veroeffentlichungen/Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf​ ​ Und nun schau mal auf die Autoren......|rolleyes​


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der aber keinerlei Freiheiten hat, er muss alles schriftlich begründen



Bei Anträgen ist es relativ normal, dass man Dinge begründen muss. Leider. |rolleyes
In dem Zusammenhang kann ich nur noch einmal sagen, dass eine unsachliche Verschärfung von Seiten des Gesetzgebers erst einmal immer als verkehrt zu betrachten ist.
Das war der Hauptpunkt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/fileadmin/daten/pdf-Dokumente/Veroeffentlichungen/Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf​ Und nun schau mal auf die Autoren......|rolleyes​


Danke für den Input! #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Leech schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang kann ich nur noch einmal sagen, dass eine unsachliche Verschärfung von Seiten des Gesetzgebers erst einmal immer als verkehrt zu betrachten ist.
> Das war der Hauptpunkt.



Naja..., die Frage ist immer, wer sachlich oder unsachlich ist... 

 Meist sind die Angler die unsachlichen, die aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus entscheiden, somit emotional geprägt... mit wenig Fähigkeiten für sachliche Begründungen.

 Behörden bleiben meist auf der sachlichen ebene, die interessieren Gefühle nicht.

 Begründe doch mal sachlich fundiert, warum deren Entscheidungen falsch sind, mittels Belegen...., und lass mal alle deine Gefühle und persönlichen Wünsche zur Sache aus dem Spiel...


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Meist sind die Angler die unsachlichen, die aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus entscheiden, somit emotional geprägt... mit wenig Fähigkeiten für sachliche Begründungen.



Das ist eines der Probleme einiger Leute.
Ich setze mich hin und höre auch P€TA-Leuten aufmerksam zu, von denen ich nicht sonderlich viel halte, und warte die Argumente ab.
Wenn mich jemand anschreit gepaart mit Emotionen, dann wirds immer schon schwierig im Allgemeinen.

Darum versuche ich die Diskussionen hier ja auch immer sachlich zu führen und nicht in Anekdoten usw abzudriften.
Unklarheiten werden direkt ausgeräumt usw usw.


----------



## Gast (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Dieselfahrzeuge verpesten die Umwelt, der Meinung einiger hier führt das zum Fahrverbot aller Fahrzeuge.

Es wird nie ein Angelverbot geben.
Das sind Schauermärchen.
Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen das man solchen Unfug hier von sich gibt.
Wenn dann wird der tägliche Fang begrenzt und daran ist nichts auszusetzen, im Gegenteil.
Nur so stellt man sicher das Gewässer nicht leergefischt werden.
Regeln und Gesetze werden meist verschärft weil einige wenige meinen übertreiben zu müssen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Wenn dann wird der tägliche Fang begrenzt und daran ist nichts auszusetzen, im Gegenteil.
> Nur so stellt man sicher das Gewässer nicht leergefischt werden.



Das will ich gar nicht leugnen, aber ein generelles Baglimit über mehrere, verschiedene Bestände ist ein zu grobes Werkzeug, um eine nachhaltige Fischerei zu sichern.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Wenn dann wird der tägliche Fang begrenzt und daran ist nichts auszusetzen, im Gegenteil.
> Nur so stellt man sicher das Gewässer nicht leergefischt werden.


ne, ich denke gegen ein höchstmenge bei bestimmten fischarten hat hier kaum einer was.
was mich persönlich am meisten stört sind solche aussagen wie in sh 
- _fisch xy ist unzweifelhaft als lebensmittel geeignet und zu entnehmen_ - 
man möchte einem genau das verbieten, sogar noch weniger zu entnehmen, für das man auf der einen seite eine begrenzung fordert.


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Anstatt das man das Zurücksetzen kontrollieren sollte, täte es den Leuten eher gut, wenn man mal die tatsächlich entnommene Zahl der Tiere strenger kontrolliert.
Die Tiere verlassen den Bestand nämlich tatsächlich endgültig.
Und an der Stelle lassen dann auch die ehrlichen Angler mit sich reden. Ich glaube sogar der bastido würde das abnicken. Denn Einhaltung der Entnahmeregeln hätte zur Folge, dass diejenigen, die die bisherigen Regeln nicht befolgen nämlich Maß genommen werden und aus dem System sortiert werden. 
Untermaßige Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.
Zu viele Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.
Geschützte Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.

Dann würde sich tatsächlich mal was ändern im System.


----------



## MarkusZ (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Leech schrieb:


> Untermaßige Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.
> Zu viele Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.
> Geschützte Fische mitgenommen? - ANZEIGE.




Sehe ich zwar auch so, aber je nach Gesetz und Verordnung könnten die Anzeigen leider ins Leere laufen, wenn die Beschuldigten nicht ganz doof sind.


----------



## Leech (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Sehe ich zwar auch so, aber je nach Gesetz und Verordnung könnten die Anzeigen leider ins Leere laufen, wenn die Beschuldigten nicht ganz doof sind.



Das ist bei jeder anderen Tat auch so.
Wenn wir nach der Logik laufen, könnte man sämtliche Beschränkungen aufheben, weil "wenn sich die Leute nicht doof anstellen passiert doch eh nix."
und
@bastido: Überwachungsstaat ist was anderes als bestehende Regeln durchzusetzen. Hier werden ja keine zusätzlichen Kompetenzen geschafft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Nur die Bewirtschafter können die Entnahmemenge für jedes Gewässer festlegen, denn nur diese haben am ehesten die Übersicht über den aktuellen Bestand.
Konkret provozierend: Wenn wir als Hechtangelspeziverein aus einem See einen Hechtpuff machen und dementsprechend besetzen, dann legen wir fest, wieviele Hechte in diesem See entnommen werden dürfen. Jetzt bitte nicht über Besatzpolitk schreien, überlasst es dem Verein, wie er das Hobby seiner Mitglieder fördert und die Besatzmaßnahmen schauen eben anders aus, als Behörden usw. es wollen oder gar mitgeteilt bekommen!

Besatzpolitik regelt die Entnahme und keine Gesetze!
Den Traum des selbstreproduzierbaren Bestandes glaubt ja nicht mal ein grüner Politiker.
Also was will er? Entmündigen, einschränken, verhindern, verbieten.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Besatzpolitik regelt die Entnahme und keine Gesetze!




Fehlt das "noch".

Für geschlossene Gewässer oder Eigentumsfischereirechte sehe ich jetzt zwar in naher Zukunft noch keine unmittelbare Gefahr, aber bei Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand wäre ich da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Fehlt das "noch".
> 
> Für geschlossene Gewässer oder Eigentumsfischereirechte sehe ich jetzt zwar in naher Zukunft noch keine unmittelbare Gefahr, aber bei Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand wäre ich da nicht so sicher.




Das war eine Feststellung der Sinnhaftigkeit der Entnahmemengenbestimmung und keine Prognose.
Ein Appell ...
denn die Gefahr, dass ideologisch motivierte Regelungen jede Sinnhaftigkeit außer acht lassen, sehe ich auch ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,

die Sinnhaftigkeit landesweiter Befischungsregeln unabhängig von der jeweiligen Ökologie , Geographie etc. an den betroffenen Gewässern konnte ich bisher auch noch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Sinnhaftigkeit landesweiter Befischungsregeln unabhängig von der jeweiligen Ökologie , Geographie etc. an den betroffenen Gewässern konnte ich bisher auch noch nicht erkennen.



richtig,

das gehört in die Hand der Bewirtschafter


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,

die Frage ist nun, wie man das nun Herrn Habeck und Konsorten erklärt und wer das übernimmt.


----------



## racoon (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Wer ist der Bewirtschafter der freien Gewässer? Wer bewirtschaftet Nord- und Ostsee, Rhein Elbe und Oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Die Gefahr besteht darinnen, nicht zwischen freien Gewässern und bewirtschafteten zu unterscheiden; und wenn in einem Bundesland die Regierung mit Regelungen für  Binnengewässern anfängt, ist der Flächenbrand auf die anderen Bundesländern zu befürchten.

Natürlich müssen schon jetzt -wehret den Anfängen- Landesfischereiverbände kämpfen!
Diese müssen die Bewirtschafter ersetzen ... sachlich faktisch argumenttieren.

Nebenbei:
Zumindest im Süden ist Donau, Isar usw. keine freien Gewässer ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen schon jetzt -wehret den Anfängen- Landesfischereiverbände kämpfen!



Damit gießt du aber bei einigen hier jetzt richtig Öl ins Feuer.
Das würde deren Weltbild evtl. komplett ins Wanken bringen, wenn die Verbände das tun.

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass sich da Widerstand bildet, sei es nun von Verbänden, Fischereirechtsinhabern oder anderen Initiativen.

Schon allein aus Eigennutz, denn wenn ich nur noch im Auslandsurlaub zum Angeln käme, würde mir was fehlen.


----------



## Wegberger (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,



> Natürlich müssen schon jetzt -wehret den Anfängen- Landesfischereiverbände kämpfen!



|schlaf:|sagnix|schlaf:|sagnix|schlaf:|sagnix|schlaf:|sagnix


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Auch das "müssen" ist ein Wunsch, Appell, immer noch Hoffnung ...

Aber wenn sich Angler, Anglerbewegungen, selbst offen in ihrer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit als "Naturschützer" bekennen, mit dem Auftrag "die Jugend zu  Naturschutz zu erziehen", wird es sehr schwer, Vereine, Verbände, Bundesverband gegen anglerschädigenden Naturschutzgedanken zu mobilisieren, besonders aber von grünen Politikern ernst genommen zu werden, wenn Angler gegen "Schutzgedanken" reden.
Die Unglaubwürdigkeit der Angler in ihrer Argumentation haben nicht alleine die Verbände zu verantworten, sondern die Angler selber. Angler und die, die glaubten für Angler zu sprechen, haben sich selbst demontiert!

Tja, um die hier im Thread gestellte Frage zu wiederholen, wer soll nun die Angler gegen anglerfeindliche Naturschützer schützen?


----------



## LexLegis (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein gesetzliches Baglimit im Süßwasser ist Unsinn, da man ein Tagesfanglimit schon jetzt und vor Allem gewässerspezifisch einrichten kann. Fangbeschränkungen, die mehrere Bestände umfassen, können nur versagen, da sie für produktive Gewässer sehr hart sein müssen, um andernorts schwache Bestände zu schützen, während ein zu lasches Baglimit dem schwachen Gewässer nichts bringt und am Produktiven sinnlos ist.



Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen.

LL


----------



## LexLegis (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Da unterschiedliche Gewässer(Abschnitte) unterschiedliche Ökosysteme bilden,
> ist eine sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung individuell zu leisten.
> 
> Aus Sicht einer erfolgreichen Hege sind allgemeine , übergeordnete Vorgaben nicht zielführend , ggf. sogar kontraproduktiv bis schädlich.
> ...



Nochmals zur Kenntnisnahme


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Das mit den bewirtschafteten Gewässern ist ja schon durchgekaut. 

Diese Frage aber ist eben offen:



racoon schrieb:


> Wer ist der Bewirtschafter der freien Gewässer? Wer bewirtschaftet Nord- und Ostsee, Rhein Elbe und Oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Für Nord- und Ostsee sind EU, Bund und Land verantwortlich....


----------



## Laichzeit (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Warum ist es wichtig, ob die Gewässer in Öffentlicher oder Vereinshand sind? Kein mir bekanntes Fischereirecht richtet die Schonbedingungen nach der Art des Bewirtschafters, Ausnahmen gibt es höchstens für gewerbliche und künstliche Gewässer ohne Fischwechsel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für Nord- und Ostsee sind EU, Bund und Land verantwortlich....



Und wer tritt als "Bewirtschafter" auf? Diese i.w.S. oder gar i.e.S. . Dann erstellen diese den "Bewirtschaftsplan" ...


----------



## Grünknochen (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und wer tritt als "Bewirtschafter" auf? Diese i.w.S. oder gar i.e.S. . Dann erstellen diese den "Bewirtschaftsplan" ...




https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp_de


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,



> Warum ist es wichtig, ob die Gewässer in Öffentlicher oder Vereinshand sind?



Weil in öffentlichen Gewässern die Verwaltung das einfach so beschließen kann.

Bei privaten Fischereirechten wäre das ein Eingriff in das grundgesetzlich garantierte Eigentumsrecht und wäre deutlich schwieriger. 

In geschlossenen Gewässern, wären sogar die Fische Privateigentum des Fischereiberechtigten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp_de




klar doch (war eine rethorische Frage )
und das ist ja das Problem bei "freien Gewässer"
Bewirtschafter stellen den Bewirtschaftungsplan

und jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis:
wer arbeitet mit Bewirtschaftern  zusammen, hinterfragt deren Entscheidungen und nimmt Einfluss auf falsche Entscheidungen?
Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier ...


----------



## Laichzeit (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei privaten Fischereirechten wäre das ein Eingriff in das grundgesetzlich garantierte Eigentumsrecht und wäre deutlich schwieriger.



Die rechtlichen Angelegenheiten sind nicht gerade meine Stärke, ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen Schonmaß und Baglimit als Eingriff auf das Eigentumsrecht an ohnehin herrenlosen Fischen. Einmal schränke ich die Größe, ein Mal die Anzahl ein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich anders: Leider kann gesetzlich auch Bewirtschaftern Einschränkungen gegeben werden, Anzahl der Handangeln, Schonmaße + Schonzeiten,
und eben auch Entnahmebeschränkung, 

wenn soweit im Norden kommen sollte ...
der Flächenbrand in den Süden ist schnell möglich


----------



## Grünknochen (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Der Fishhawk stellt wirklich sehr steile Thesen auf...


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der Fishhawk stellt wirklich sehr steile Thesen auf...



Das mag schon sein, dass ich ab und an Unfug verzapfe. Wir sind ja hier im AB, da ist das ja gar nicht so selten. Ich erhebe allerdings keinen Anspruch auf Unfehlbarkeit und Deutungshoheit.

Wenn es so ist,  wäre es aber ggf. zielführender diese Thesen einfach juristisch gekonnt zu zerpflücken. Du bist doch vom Fach oder?

Verwende dann aber bitte die Bayern betreffenden  Rechtsquellen, da Toni und ich über den Freistaat reden.

@Toni


> Sehe ich anders: Leider kann gesetzlich auch Bewirtschaftern Einschränkungen gegeben werden, Anzahl der Handangeln, Schonmaße + Schonzeiten,
> und eben auch Entnahmebeschränkung,



Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Hab ich was anderes behauptet?

Natürlich kann sowas auch bei Eigentumsfischereirechten passieren. Nur m.E. eben nicht ganz so einfach. Da müsste es dann doch wohl ne schlüssige Begründung geben, wenn man einem Fischereiberechtigten plötzlich die Entnahme von Fischen in seinem Gewässer verbietet. Und man könnte das ggf. gerichtlich klären lassen, ob es der Verhältnismäßigkeit entspricht. Würde mit Sicherheit jeder Berufsfischer machen, denn mit 3 Zandern am Tag könnte da wohl keiner überleben. Das käme m.E. schon einer Enteignung ziemlich nahe.

Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine kühne These. Vielleicht klärt uns Grünknochen ja bald auf.


----------



## Grünknochen (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hab ich bereits. Was ''steile These'' bedeutet, wirst Du wissen. Damit soll's an dieser Stelle gut gewesen sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann sowas auch bei Eigentumsfischereirechten passieren. Nur m.E. eben nicht ganz so einfach. Da müsste es dann doch wohl ne schlüssige Begründung geben, wenn man einem Fischereiberechtigten plötzlich die Entnahme von Fischen in seinem Gewässer verbietet.



Das Eigentum bezieht sich auf das Fischereirecht und nicht auf die Fische. Besetzte Fische sind nach dem Einsetzen auch herrenlos, siehe § 960 BGB.


> (1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.
> (2) Erlangt ein gefangenes wildes Tier die Freiheit wieder, so wird es herrenlos, wenn nicht der Eigentümer das Tier unverzüglich verfolgt oder wenn er die Verfolgung aufgibt.



Die schlüssige Begründung für so ein Baglimit wäre z.B. die Erfüllung der Hegeziele.


			
				BayFiG Art.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften.


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2018)

Hallo,

o.k., ich hab geschrieben, dass  Fische in geschlossenen Gewässern Eigentum des Fischereiausübungsberichtigten sind, du zitierst § 960 BGB. Dort steht dass diese Fische nicht herrenlos sind.

Wo ist jetzt der Widerspruch?

Das Fischereirecht in Bayern gibt die Befugnis Fische zu fangen und sich anzueigenen. Wenn nun die Behörde dieses Aneignungsrecht einschränkt,  stellt das m.M.n. schon einen Eingriff dar und müsste entsprechend bergründet werden.

Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung.



> Die schlüssige Begründung für so ein Baglimit wäre z.B. die Erfüllung der Hegeziele.



Volle Zustimmung.

Also müsste die Behörde begründen können, dass das jeweilige Gewässer für die betreffende Fischart nur eine bestimmte Entnahmemenge zulässt, ohne die Reproduktionskraft zu beeinträchtigen. Diese Menge müsste dann auf die Erlaubnisscheine verteilt werden. Pauschal jedem Angler ein Limit zu verpassen, unabhängig ob jetzt 10 oder 100 Mann im Gewässer fischen, würde aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn machen.
Und landesweite Baglimits unabhängig vom Gewässer schon gar nicht.

Und bei Gewässern, die nicht der Hegepflicht unterliegen, dürfte Hege dann auch kein Argument sein.

Ich weiß, alles sehr steile Thesen, aber ich bin so naiv zu glauben, dass Behörden solche Dinge nicht einfach willkürlich festlegen dürfen und, dass im Zweifel vor Gericht geklärt werden könnte, was verhältnismäßig ist oder nicht.

Dass trotzdem die verschiedenen Gruppen möglichst schon im Vorfeld dafür arbeiten sollten, dass es gar nicht soweit kommt, ist ja unbenommen.

Und im Gegensatz zu vielen hier, traue ich sogar dem LFVB zu, sich gegen pauschale Baglimits zu engagieren.

Wenn  Gewässer der öffentlichen Hand gehören, liegt der Fall wahrscheinlich anders.

Als ich anfing die Boddengewässer in MVP zu befischen, gab es kein Baglimit für Hecht/Zander.

Irgenwann stand dann plötzlich "3 pro Tag" auf dem Erlaubnisschein. Von Bestandsgefährdung o.ä. war da vorher nie die Rede. Damals wurde noch deutlich besser gefangen als heute.

Mir persönlich hat diese Fangbeschränkung übrigens nichts ausgemacht. Dass die Entnahmemenge für gewerblichen Fischer ebenfalls beschränkt worden wäre habe ich aber nicht mitgekriegt. Es sollen ja angeblich tonnenweise  Boddenhechte in der Fischmehlproduktion landen.

Vielleicht wissen die Norddeutschen da mehr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Die Behörde differenziert da ja nicht wirklich; Wir woollten gerne an einem geschlossenem Gewässer für Waller Schonzeit und Schonmaß wie früher gehabt, um eben einen interessanten Fisch heranwachsen zu lassen  => abgelehnt ...
ganzjährige Scchonzeiten gelten für Fische, deren BVestand bei uns sehr gut sind ....

es gibt viele Beispiele, wo Behörden eingreifen

es geht nicht um Eigentumsrecht.


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



> Wir woollten gerne an einem geschlossenem Gewässer für Waller Schonzeit und Schonmaß wie früher gehabt, um eben einen interessanten Fisch heranwachsen zu lassen => abgelehnt ...



Einfach so, ohne Begründung?

Unterliegt dieses Gewässer der Hegepflicht?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Die Begründung der Behörder ist ein Einzeiler:
Verweis auf 
§11 (3)
_Verordnung_ zur Ausführung des _Fischereigesetzes_ für _Bayern_ (AVFiG)
Begründung: Ausnahmen sind generell nicht vorgesehen

Hier wird dem Bewirtschafter massiv in den Bewirtschaftplan eingegriffen.

Erkläre mir den Sinn der 2 Handangeln? Warum nicht 3? Woanders klappt das auch ...

Egal nun:
Die Gefahr ist gegeben in jedem Bundesland, wenn eines Vorreiter ist; gesetzlich ist das möglich ...


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Dass Behörden immer im Sinne von Anglerinteressen oder Fischbeständen entscheiden, glaube ich übrigens nicht. Nur, dass es keine völlige Willkür gibt. 

Übrigens wird auch in MFr für Karpfen und Waller grundsätzlich keine Schonzeit oder Schonmaßanhebung  genehmigt.

Hier wird immer eine Missbrauchsmöglichkeit unerstellt um C&R durch die Hintertür einzuführen.

Hat aber mit Bag-Limit jetzt nichts zu tun.

Wie ist das nun eigentlich in MVP?

Baglimit Hecht/Zander nur für Angler oder auch für Berufsfischer?



> Die Gefahr ist gegeben in jedem Bundesland, wenn eines Vorreiter ist; gesetzlich ist das möglich ..



Deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass da im Vorfeld Widerstand kommt. Egal von wem.


----------



## MarkusZ (30. April 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Begründung der Behörder ist ein Einzeiler:
> Verweis auf
> §11 (3)
> _Verordnung_ zur Ausführung des _Fischereigesetzes_ für _Bayern_ (AVFiG)
> ...



Wenn man sich Absatz 4 AVFIG betrachtet, könnte man da zumindest als Nichtjurist aber zu einer ganz anderen Meinung kommen.

Allerdings bräuchte man als Begründung für ne Ausnahme nach Absatz 4 wohl schon schlagkräftigere Argumente als "interessanter Fisch" .

Fakt ist wohl, dass die Behörden den Bewirtschaftern in Bayern schon gründlich ins Handwerk pfuschen.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass solche pauschalen Baglimits ohne jegliche gewässerbezogene Begründung nicht kommen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,



> Erkläre mir den Sinn der 2 Handangeln?



Kann ich nur mutmaßen. Könnte das vielleicht daran liegen, dass man nur zwei Hände hat und somit auch nicht mehr als zwei Handangeln gleichzeitig führen könnte?

Gut, in Ostfriesland sind glaube ich 8 Ruten erlaubt, aber die ticken auch sonst wahrscheinlich etwas anders als die Bayern.

Im gelobten Anglerland Kanada darf dagegen in den meisten Provinzen nur mit 1 Rute gefischt werden.

Und dort gibt es z.T. auch sehr knackige Bag-Limits.

Wie z.B. 1 Lachs pro Tag, bei max. 10 im Jahr, obwohl es dort sicher mehr Lachse gibt als bei uns. Oder 1 Muskie pro Tag bei Schonmaß 137cm. Da schaffen so manche Angler nicht mal einen maßigen Muskie im Jahr.

Trotzdem kann ich in Kanada keine anglerfeindliche Politik erkennen.

In D sieht das m.E. schon anders aus. Deshalb lehne ich pauschale staatliche Bag-Limits ab.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld-in-Schleswig-Holstein


https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/gwo_2017.pdf ( insbes. 4.6)


----------



## LexLegis (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> http://www.kn-online.de/Nachrichten...-Anglern-droht-Bussgeld-in-Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> 
> https://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/gwo_2017.pdf ( insbes. 4.6)



1. nachvollziehbar.

2. vorbildlich und sehr anglerfreundlich.

LL


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



LexLegis schrieb:


> 1. nachvollziehbar.
> 
> 2. vorbildlich und sehr anglerfreundlich.
> 
> LL




Hey Lexi,



1. Warum nachvollziehbar?
2. Warum vorbildlich und anglerfreundlich?


RM


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Ein Verbandler, der lieber trollt als diskutiert.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Und ich hatte aufgrund des Benutzernamens die Hoffnung auf rechtliche Ergüsse höchster Qualität...
Vielleicht fängt sich Lexi ja noch und läßt uns teilhaben an seinen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Hallo,

zu 1.) muss ich schon schmunzeln ... habe noch vor dem Auge die genüssliche Zufriedenheit eine großen Anzahl von S-H Usern hier - die mehr als glücklich waren, das das Baglimit die Innländer von der Ostsee jetzt weghält. Hier dürfte Habeck gerne bei Verstössen direkt das Boot und die Führerscheine kassieren. Wer nicht bis 5 zählen kann ... sollte weder zu Wasser noch zu Land ein Fahrzeug führen.

zu 2.) jeder Angler entscheidet doch indirekt was es als Gängelung bekommt. Die möchten es so ... also #c .


----------



## Grünknochen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*

Zu 1) nicht ganz richtig:
Die Sache hat nix mit Habeck zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass das ()leidige Bag Limit bisher nicht über einen Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand abgesichert war ( wie Mindestmaß, Schonzeiten etc.) bzw. z.Z. noch nicht ist. 

Keinerlei besondere Dramatik also. 



Das eigentliche Problem in S-H ist nach wie vor die C&R Regelung (§ 39) und deren Handhabung in der Praxis.


----------



## LexLegis (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bag-Limit für Salz- UND Süßwasserfische?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> *Hey Lexi,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*So* nicht, entweder höflich oder gar nicht.

Wenn es entsprechend weiterginge, erwarte ich ersteinmal die Diskussion bzw. überhaupt erst Angabe von Schriftpassagen, die kritikwürdig sein sollen.

Punkt 2 ist ein hervorragendes Statement hinsichtlich nachhaltiger Ausübung der Angelei - vorausgesetzt, man erkennt die Chancen für den Angler darin überhaupt.

LL


----------

